# It's early but who have you bred for 2014



## eagles ring farm (May 12, 2013)

We are still awaiting our last foal for 2013 Cedar Field Awesome Coco Chanel x Triple K Boogies Bow Tie- due end of June

But started our breeding for 2014

We have bred -

"Xena" -(Spice's dam) RF Bars Warrior Princess to "Bow" Triple K Boogies Bow Tie again hoping for a 2014 foal-this cross has given us 3 lovely foals

"Pooh" - A&lms Rompin Codys Chera Pooh to "Buzz" Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz (Pooh lost her foal by Buzz this year)

"Spice"- Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed" bred back to Buzz for a 2014 foal

"lotus" - Uno Lotus - bred back to Buzz for 2014

"Darling" "D'Armonds Darling Echo"- bred to Buzz for 2014

None are confirmed yet but wishful thinking.

edited to add our breedings to date

Are you planning or been acting on your 2014 foaling year yet?


----------



## chandab (May 12, 2013)

Nothing really planned yet, but will probably breed one or two to Topper sometime in June or possibly July. Still waiting on this year's foal (or possibly foals, might be two, not sure yet).


----------



## MountainWoman (May 13, 2013)

Just two for next year. Trying again with tiny D'Armond's Crystal and Velvet . And one maiden mare, Havencroft's Destiny Rose (another tiny one and a buckskin pinto). Both being bred to a tiny tobiano pinto stud this summer.


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

Ooooooo, looks like we are going to have a nice line up for next year! Keep it coming!


----------



## targetsmom (May 13, 2013)

No one here, despite the fact we had two fantastic foals and people on FB urging us to repeat the Dancer/Buckshot cross.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 13, 2013)

I also did not breed any mares for next year. We are having a hard time getting good quality hay around here, and the market here in the east is still recessed. Plus I don't breed unless I have some money put aside for the extra vet bills, and so far, my poketbook is empty.


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2013)

No babies for me again unless I win the lottery, which of course is highly likely. ROFL


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

Since MY babies come from here -- I'll let you know how many I expect after everyone reports here!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 13, 2013)

We are breeding ours back too. We have the funds and ability to care for them if they dont sell and are always trying to produce top show foals for ourselves and others. 

Little Kings Remmington is getting the following mares, only the first two have actually been covered so far:

Freedom Hill Farms Fem Faytel
Cherokee Rose Miss Never Miss

Jandts Wanna Pimples

Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo is doing repeat breeding of:

Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe

Lakeviews Diamond Gal

Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic is getting:

Little Kings Electric Lady

Monte Carlos Black Diamond

COH Echo Express is covering:

Naomi of KHA

Maple Hollows Ebony Chardonnay

Arions Destinys Magic Trick is breeding:

GMR Fooler Fooled Angie

Maple Hollows Phlash of Fireworks

Arions Magnium P I is covering:

Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special

Mars Rosebud

Maple Hollows Dark Desire

And then I am borrowing a friends stallion, EJH Carry On Buck, and will be breeding him to:

Kaycee Freckles Playgirl

Knutson Apaches Preshush Belle

Jandts Pom Pom Chickadee

I dont know for sure who all mom is breeding yet but hers will mostly be to MT or Echo.


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

WOW!!! Looks like I'M HAVING LOTS OF BABIES next year!!! Right now I'm up to about 24-25, but I'm not ready to stop yet! So, keep them coming!!


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2013)

Are you going to share the joy/ hard work with the other Aunties? Lol


----------



## MountainWoman (May 13, 2013)

Well, I might have a third mare and foal on the list but that would be it. Raven, Sweetie and Silver are taking a year off next year and Wish is being retired forever after this foal to enjoy life as an auntie. Love hearing about all the exciting news for 2014.


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Are you going to share the joy/ hard work with the other Aunties? Lol



Wouldn't think to do anything else!!!


----------



## amystours (May 13, 2013)

I'm with Diane...going to enjoy simply being an Auntie from now on! I can't take the stress of breeding! Sleepless nights, testing, etc., no problem...but when my baby presented correctly, I just prayed and said, never again!


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

HA! My last few girls are just to old to conceive -- I've tried for 2 years, but I miss it terribly. There's just nothing like a new little one giving those snuffy kisses, or falling asleep in your lap!


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2013)

I think you should get the jet serviced Diane and we could offer a Mobile Aunty foaling service



we could fly all over just like the filly fairy. ROFL


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 13, 2013)

We have four beautiful babies this year... As you know, we lost two babies in addition to these four because we weren't present... Will be VERY DIFFERENT next year as we will have foaling cameras, alarms, and all you aunties watching... Plus, I won't have to work next year so I can help Toni with our own foal watching. We will have the funds available as I will be setting aside money from my dad's estate for the next two years, plus buying the farm... no pun there, ha-ha! with no mortgage. We will be on grass pasture in Missouri so won't have to contend with sand colic and heat.

Here's our line up for next year:

Casper - aka Wisteria Farms GMB Dream Come True (cremello stallion, LK Supreme Dream grandson):

 * Lace - aka MMM Chantilly Lace (Black pinto Buckeroo granddaughter). This was a golden cross for us and produced a very tiny buckskin colt with his daddy's dishy head, but next time we would love a filly! (Even though she hasn't produced one for us yet... We might get pinto next year as her first foal was a silver black pinto colt by Rohan below, a solid silver black)

 * Rain - aka Creta Hills Lotto Sweet Rain (black splash NORT daughter) This will be her first foal and I'm very excited... But, will be Toni's foal when it hits the ground running!

 * Wind - aka Creta Hills Okie Winds A Blowing (smoky black sabino, a Lauralees Troublz Sweetn the Deal daughter).. Also a first for her and I'm hoping for a smoky cream baby...

* Shadow - aka X Calibers Little Shadow (black mare from old Komoko breeding lines). She's one of the mares who lost her foal this year. This mare and foal belong to Toni. This will be her last foal as we are retiring her.

Navajo - aka Freelands Geronimo Navajo Feather (a homozygous tobiano, with splash, bay son of Bear Branch Geronimo Feather) - This will be his first foals

* Design - aka HMM Designed For Destiny (a black splash tovero daughter by Concho - aka Running Creeks Destiny Buckeroo - he is an Alvadars Double Destiny grandson) - She foaled first and had the silver black splash pinto colt with blue eyes. She is the one that went 354 days! Hope she doesn't do that again!

* Annie - aka Thorny Rose Rocks Ann (a smoky black splash homozygous tobiano daughter of Jess Rocky Rabbit). This will be my first foal from her. This is the other mare that lost her foal because we didn't get out there in time. Toni and I will probably co-own this foal as it will be one of Navajo's first babies.

Wildfire - aka Creta Hills Spirits Wildfire (a buckskin tobiano son of Ten L's Spirits Afterglow) - This will be his first foals

* Feather - aka MMM Fancy Feather (black splash tovero daughter to Mini Bucks Fancy Freckles) - This will be her first foal

* Nikki - aka LTD's Fashionique (bay daughter of LTD's Man In Command) - Also her first foal

Hawk - aka LM Hawks Ace in the Hole (a black frame overo son of Champion Farms Nighthawk) I bred him before I found out he has produced dwarf foals... and I hope the mare didn't take!

* Miss Te - aka LTD's Miss Te (a sorrel sabino daughter of Sooner States TNT) She gave me the most beautiful and loving silver dunskin sabino filly by Running Creeks Destiny Buckeroo (aka Concho) ... Diva follows you all over the, ahem, pasture (with no grass). If Miss Te didn't take with Hawk, I'm going to breed her back to Concho after 45 days...

Rohan - aka Wesco Farms Rohans Echo ET (a silver, maybe smoky, black grandson of Buck Echo) and sire to the silver black pinto colt born first this year

* Freckles - aka Mini Bucks Fancy Freckles... Freckles gave me a very beautiful and friendly buckskin tobiano filly by Casper this year... I just wanted to try her out on Rohan to see what that cross produces.

We are in the process of buying Rohan's 3-year old silver bay daughter and Toni wants to breed her to Casper if we get her here early enough.

Kari (and Toni)


----------



## palsminihorses (May 13, 2013)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> We have four beautiful babies this year... As you know, we lost two babies in addition to these four because we weren't present... Will be VERY DIFFERENT next year as we will have foaling cameras, alarms, and all you aunties watching... Plus, I won't have to work next year so I can help Toni with our own foal watching. We will have the funds available as I will be setting aside money from my dad's estate for the next two years, plus buying the farm... no pun there, ha-ha! with no mortgage. We will be on grass pasture in Missouri so won't have to contend with sand colic and heat.


What part of Missouri will you be in? I'm in the south west, near Branson. Looks like you will have some very nice foals coming for next year!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 13, 2013)

We are still looking, but it will be around that area. This is Toni and I told Kari the only way I'll go back is 1)not directly in tornado alley, 2)it has to be a house or modular with foundation, 3) a storm shelter.

A couple years ago, we had straight-line winds hit our rented single-wide(on cinder blocks and anchored down). The trailer rolled 360 degrees with me, Kari, and her daughter in the trailer. I was pinned under the cook stove with half the roof on me. It took rescue an hour to get me out and four days in a hospital. I had a cracked hip socket, pelvis, nerve damage in my left leg(try walking on a leg that is asleep all the time), cuts, and bruises. I already had a bad back and the stove was laying on the same spot. My back problems are worse and I have issues with pain in my legs.

High winds now make me nervous and I start shaking and worrying about finding a safe place to hide.


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

Eagle said:


> I think you should get the jet serviced Diane and we could offer a Mobile Aunty foaling service
> 
> 
> 
> we could fly all over just like the filly fairy. ROFL



I think we might need it Renee, as we're up to 32-33 for next year !!! Hope the jet fuel prices come down!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 13, 2013)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> We are still looking, but it will be around that area. This is Toni and I told Kari the only way I'll go back is 1)not directly in tornado alley, 2)it has to be a house or modular with foundation, 3) a storm shelter.
> 
> A couple years ago, we had straight-line winds hit our rented single-wide(on cinder blocks and anchored down). The trailer rolled 360 degrees with me, Kari, and her daughter in the trailer. I was pinned under the cook stove with half the roof on me. It took rescue an hour to get me out and four days in a hospital. I had a cracked hip socket, pelvis, nerve damage in my left leg(try walking on a leg that is asleep all the time), cuts, and bruises. I already had a bad back and the stove was laying on the same spot. My back problems are worse and I have issues with pain in my legs.
> 
> High winds now make me nervous and I start shaking and worrying about finding a safe place to hide.


WOW! So sorry you had to go through that! We are surrounded by hills and are not in 'tornado alley.' Good luck in your search for property. We love this area..............course we have plenty of rocks. LOL


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 14, 2013)

I have several farms bookmarked in the southwestern and south central Missouri area... We're looking for over 30 acres, under $125,000, with a nice barn, good fencing plenty of pasture and live water... I've actually found about 2 dozen places so far... We lived in Bruner a year ago and would still be there if the place hadn't been foreclosed on right out from under us. This time, the place will be mine.

I LOVE rocks! lol! I have some nice sized pink granite that I've carried from Colorado to Oklahoma to two places in Missouri and will be taking back to Missouri when we go. I'm a rock hound... I also love homes built with rock... The house on one of the places I've found is made of rock...

Kari


----------



## MountainWoman (May 14, 2013)

Wow, Magic Marker Minis, I'm moving to that area in the late summer/early fall. Already have plans to meet Pam's babies. Would be exciting to have you as a neighbor and then I'll be visiting your babies


----------



## palsminihorses (May 14, 2013)

Kari, I know where Bruner is. Small world, huh?! Glad you already have some places set up to look at. I'm sure you'll find just the right one! Sara is right, we will all have to meet one day! Looking forward to it!

Meant to say that I guess we kind of got off topic. LOL I will be breeding four mares for next year............all to Smokey, our snowcap appaloosa stallion. The mares are just now coming into heat. He'll be busy! LOL


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 14, 2013)

That is cool, Mountain Woman... Looking forward to meeting you and Pam!

Toni just reminded me that you own Adriel, Tiger's full brother... Be careful... don't get too close to us... We may have to kidnap him... lol! But, at least you'll know where to find him... <vbeg>

Kari


----------



## MountainWoman (May 14, 2013)

Well, there's actually a horse property right by us for sale - 80 acres and the price is way under 100k so you could visit him any time






Well, I do have a 3rd mare expecting in 2014 and the dad is LM Idols Secret Regaldo (a son of Billy Idol and a grandson of Flying W Farms Little Boy Blue. So that's my final baby expected for next year and I don't know if I'm more excited about meeting and living near fellow mini people who are part of the Nutty Nursery or my 2014 babies.


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

Just think how wonderful it would be if we all lived close together



then we really would get nothing else done


----------



## MountainWoman (May 14, 2013)

It would be awesome!!! It takes a Nutty Nursery to raise a foal


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 14, 2013)

Yes, but we'd all have fun doing nothing together....


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 14, 2013)

Oh, dear... we did the math and two of our mares will be due in February next year... Get out the mukluks! Hope we have a heated barn!

Kari


----------



##  (May 14, 2013)

34-35 so far!!!!!!! Mukluks will be in place! (of course my will be in the shape of "flip-flops" ! )


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2013)

Well my breeding season will be a bit later then yours as we are coming into winter now... But my two girls, penny and suzie will be going into foal in October



penny to summerlea mr magic

Suzie to clanline wade.

So excited already



and nervous will be my first two foalings that I have actually put the girls in foal and had them for the full term if their pregnancies lol think I will need a lot of help to keep me sane lol


----------



##  (May 14, 2013)

36-37 !! I wondered when Australia would get in here!


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

How exciting, we are going to have so much fun


----------



## Barefootin (May 15, 2013)

Well it seems several of our mares were fibbing when they said they had a foal for this year. The weather has been so funky this year they had us fooled...... until Monday. It was obviously too good of a spring day NOT to come in heat. Seven little fibbers came into heat that day. First they got put on a diet then they got bred. So as I understand it this is who got who for 2014 so far.

Pepper goes Hollywood got -

Jimmy Deans Julie (4/30)

Jimmy Deans Winni Winni (5/13)

Jimmy Deans Paleface (5/13)

Prairie Rose Sunrise (5/13)

Reeces Remarkable Cavalier got -

Lil Gs Millie (5/13)

Jimmy Deans Oneida (5/13)

Jimmy Deans Fussbuster got -

Storm Hills Alice Blue (5/13)

Reims Hazel Amanda (5/13)

We're still waiting to see if there are a couple of more foals to come or do we have an entire herd of cookie addicted pathological liars.


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Lol naughty girls


----------



##  (May 15, 2013)

43-44 ~~!!! YEAH! Looks like a busy season for all of us next year! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 19, 2013)

You're a Blessing Angel Wings (Angel) and You're a blessing Dixie Belle (Nova) both are most likely going to be bred to FarmYard Frolic Banner next month. Diane, what do you think of this pairing? I'm still working on bloodlines and things and I know you are the expert


----------



## Eagle (May 19, 2013)

Oh yippeee more gorgeous babies to look forward to.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 19, 2013)

We are making some changes to our breedings.

Miss Te(bred to Hawk) came back into heat. When she comes back into heat after 45 days, we are breeding her to Navajo.

Design(bred to Navajo) has come back into heat. I'll not re-bred her. Design belonged to Kari's daughter. When she moved back to Indiana, she gave her to me. Her and her husband are thinking about moving to Missouri, to be closer to Kari. Kristi(Kari's daughter) wants Design back, as a pet, so I decided to leave her open.

Hawk and Design's colt have been sold. Hawk will be gelded and shown by a really nice lady. She wanted another miniature to keep Hawk company(she only has big horses(draft)). I decided to sell her Dice(Design's colt). He will be weaned and go to his new home late July, early August. She will also have him gelded this fall, along with Hawk.


----------



##  (May 19, 2013)

So, I think we're up to 45 Renee!!



AKMiniMama said:


> You're a Blessing Angel Wings (Angel) and You're a blessing Dixie Belle (Nova) both are most likely going to be bred to FarmYard Frolic Banner next month. Diane, what do you think of this pairing? I'm still working on bloodlines and things and I know you are the expert


I'm working up pedigree info for you, but I think this will be a nice pairing for both girls. He's only 30.5", and has some wonderful horses behind him (more info coming your way on this mating). Do you have a picture of him? Do you own him, or will his owner allow you share his picture with us?


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 19, 2013)

Hi Diane,

Nope I don't own him but I doubt his owner will mind if I share a picture. He is the sire of my mini mare Precious



. I was hoping it would be a good pairing as there are not a lot of choices up here but I rather not breed than breed to a horse that isn't promoting the breed or a good match.

I really appreciate the pedigree information!

Is there any good resources, books, etc I should read to better educate myself on the bloodlines, etc?

Thank you again so much,

Paula


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 20, 2013)

No breeding here next year...said with a sad face....hubby says in order to breed he would prefer I sell a few first..... and I couldnt part with any!!.......Hope you all have a great breeding season..i'll be watching


----------



## Eagle (May 20, 2013)

Heidi I think I know what you need to tell hubby there will be no more of.


----------



##  (May 20, 2013)




----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 15, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of Banner who both Angel and Nova will be bred to this year (if I can ever figure out when they are ready to breed). I hope he's a good match- I don't have very many choices.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 15, 2013)

I have 2 bred for next year. I didn't bred them but they came bred when I bought them. The first is AJ Murray's Blue Diamond Buckeroo and her full sister AJ Murray's Simply Elegant. They are both bred to Boones Little Buckeroo Charmer for April Foals.


----------



##  (Jun 15, 2013)

47 (+) -- looking good for next year!!!

Sounds like a great pairing Tina.

And don't worry -- Banner is a great cross on your Alaskan ladies!! He has beautiful lines and should do a stunning job for next year


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 15, 2013)

I added 2 more to my original post bred for next year


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay great thank you Diane! I'm still trying to get the hang of the bloodlines and making good matches and everything- it is hard to find all the information! If you have any good resources that I should look into I would love your recommendations (or anyone's recommendations



.


----------



##  (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh, that's right Lori! So were up to 49-50! WOW, what a fun year to look forward to!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 16, 2013)

WEll I've bred 10 mares this year. Marcella, Nellie, Ladybug (the weaver), Fly, Penny (Renee's favorite), Carmel, Pebbles (the almost a pony mare- 37.75 inches tall), Flicka, Dream (my little rescue mare) and Buffy. Should be some colour in there as 5 mares are appy and 2 are pinto and the sires are both pintos. And ring test results (just for fun) say I'm getting 7 fillies and 3 colts. Sure would be nice if this was true. Gonna be a crazy spring next year!!


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 16, 2013)

Jewel and Stormy..she is coming in now



stormy and daisy..bred a few weeks ago



and may be breeding stormy and sophie 


and that will be it i think for next year.

If i cant breed sophie this year i may breed stormy and Misty


another of stallion


SOPHIE.pdf


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2013)

As Diane said, it looks as though 2014 is going to be an exciting and very busy year!





We didn't breed any mares for this year, but hope to cover 3 or 4 this month for 2014. Will be using our little Spotty boy and he arrives back here today from the Boy Department at Cathy's place, hopefully ready and willing to get to work in the next few days!


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2013)

so excited to see some babies at your barn again next year Anna!! going to be a busy year for you next year Amanda! and looks like you will have some lovely babies Crisco41


----------



##  (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh my.....I think we're up to 66-67 !!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2013)

Think of all those sleepless nights. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 18, 2013)

Heheee we are going to see some serious zombies next year





Amand who is Penny bred too? I can't wait yo see her baby.

Anna if you need a poop picker for next year I am willing


----------



## mystic collies (Jun 20, 2013)

We are planning to breed three all to Triple K Boogies Double Your Bucks

Tibbs Briana Bay bay mare

LK Bonita Buckeroo, buckskin Buckeroo daughter

COH Sterling Surprise, actually a granddaughter to Bonita


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2013)

Consider yourself employed Renee - will let you know the exact dates later - payment in custard creams and coffee!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like a great deal Anna, the boys can be shipped off to their dad's after the 12th june






Welcome to the Nutty Nursery Bonney and Kelley



how about some pics of your girls? I just love the Triple K boys so we will NEED a pic of him too.


----------



## mystic collies (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok Here is Tibb's Briana Bay, we consider ourselves blessed to have been able to buy her,


----------



## mystic collies (Jun 20, 2013)

_Maybe not LOL Obviously need some picture help_


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2013)

Go to the bottom and click

* MORE REPLY OPTIONS*

then click

*CHOOSE FILES*

select the pics from your computer

click

*ADD REPLY*


----------



## mystic collies (Jun 20, 2013)

Tibbs Briana Bay


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2013)

I will expand on what Renee said - click on the More Reply Options at the bottom of the Reply to topic space at the bottom of this thread. Click on the Browse space - select the pic you want from your computer selection (pops up in a separate 'box' once you select browse) and click on it, the number of this pic will now appear in the space next to the 'browse' button. Click 'attach this file' and a little 'star/circle thingy' will appear as the pic is loading. A miniature of the pic will suddenly appear just above the *Attach Files*, and when you are ready (finished typing any info etc) just click on the Add Picture and it will be added to your post. Use the Preview Post to check all is well.

Actually I think that I have probably muddled you more now. LOL!! Keep trying, you will get there and anyway, as Renee said, we would love to see some pictures.


----------



##  (Jun 20, 2013)

mystic collies said:


> We are planning to breed three all to Triple K Boogies Double Your Bucks
> 
> Tibbs Briana Bay bay mare
> 
> ...



WOW! We're up to 69-70!!

Can't wait to see these 3 new girls!

Are your pictures on your computer? If so, the instructions Anna gave will work. If they are on a website, you have to do it a bit differently. Let us know, and we'll help!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 23, 2013)

I haven't bred any, but may have several lined up for breeding early in 2014 for 2015...

Do you ladies have a count on how many babies have been born this year? I know that I can't keep track of them thru the threads! I had 3 live foals with another due.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2013)

I am hoping to find time to go back and count the number of foals and the fillies versus colts Paula.


----------



##  (Jun 24, 2013)

I started to try to do that once, as Mary was interested, but I just kept getting confused since I couldn't do it in one sitting. It would be pretty interesting information though.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 24, 2013)

Well - how do those surveys work? Maybe set one of those up? Just on this forum, not the main forum. So that <possibly> only folk who were participating on this forum respond. Or maybe on both and see what the differences are?

*****

I had 2 colts and 1 filly. plus had an in-utero dead colt.


----------



## chandab (Jul 6, 2013)

Pretty sure I gave an iffy answer previously, but now have a slightly better answer. At least Tana will be bred to Topper for next year, she was in today, so I turned them out together and Topper was a very happy boy. I'll probably turn the next couple mares that come in out with Topper and call it a season. [Except Dolly and Misty; Dolly is too small for Topper and I don't think I want to bred Misty again.]


----------

